# Fillet of sole stuffed with scallops, help?



## Clutch (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay, I bought stuff from Omaha Steaks and it came with sole fillets with (or stuffed with, I forgot exactly which) scallops. I am thinking about making them soon, but I think I may have a slight reaction. I know shrimp kind of make me feel like my throat is swelling just a little. Will sole fillets or scallops do the same? Also, what does it taste like or does it have a taste of its own?

I thought that if/when I make them I'll cook them on my new Foreman Grill. Would that work or should I pan fry/oven cook them?


----------



## Constance (Feb 19, 2007)

Scallops and sole are both delicious. If shrimp makes your throat swell, you may have an allergic reaction to shellfish, and scallops are shellfish. 
I would try eating just a small amount at first, and have some Benedryl tablets handy, just in case.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 19, 2007)

Well sole and scallops are both some excellent bounties from the sea, and are pretty pricey normally, so take care with them, whatever you do.  I would stay away from the foreman grill, not that it doesn't cook seafood well, just that seafood of that quality deserves some extra special attention.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 19, 2007)

If you only have scallops, one of the most delicious ways to prepare them is something called "Coquille St. Jacques."  It's one of the tastiest and elegant ways to serve scallops.  Add a Caesar salad, a bottle of white wine and some crusty bread and you have a meal that is nothing short of awesome.

I have a crepe recipe for "Crepes St. Jacques" that is sooooo good.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 19, 2007)

If you have a scallop-stuffed fillet of sole, I would recommend broiling it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 20, 2007)

While I agree with the post re: trying just a little bit of scallop, there's a good chance that it won't bother you, even if shrimp do.

Recent studies have shown that in many cases of allergic reactions to shrimp, the allergy is actually to what the shrimp have been consuming rather than the shrimp themselves.  This is why some people have had allergic reactions to shrimp sometimes, but not all the time - different places, different sources, etc., etc.

I'm not trying to give you a false sense of security as I obviously do NOT want you to become ill, but just let you know that an allergic reaction to shrimp doesn't necessarily mean you'll also be allergic to clams, scallops, oysters, etc., etc.  It depends on how your allergy is pinpointed.

As far as the sole - that definitely shouldn't bother you at all.  Fish metabolize what they eat differently from shellfish.

And as far as cooking - I'd go with oven baking for a stuffed product; pan frying for plain individual pieces.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2007)

Food allergies need to be taken seriously.

Particilarly food allergies which result in "your throat closing a little."  Anaphylaxis can kill you.

IMO don't even consider eating scallops or any other shellfish.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, thank you all for looking out for my health. I have the same problem when I eat apples which kinda makes me wonder what they are putting on them. BLEECCHH! 

As for the shrimp, The last time I ate 3 of them and Only when I swallowed it would bother me, but anything warm (tea) would be okay. I'm gonna see a doctor soon to find out about allergies. 

The sloe fillets are stuffed with both scallops and imitation crab meat and I think I'll def have a bottle of Benedryl with a twisty straw just in case! LOL!! 

A few years back, when I was knee high to a grasshopper, my mom made some fish sticks. Later that night I woke up with a really horse cough. I ended up spending the night in the ER. to my knowledge no other tests were done. (Unfortunatly, this is the same hospital I work at now and unfortunatly (again) it sometimes seems like things never change and the most blantantly obvious things never get done. It's sad that they pay these doctors so well and they almost ignore the obvious.) 

Back on track, I defrosted about a half pound of flounder for tonights dinner. We'll have that with some steamed rice and prolly broccoli with melted cheddar. 

Well, it's 6:30 over here adn Crystal Is warming up our "lunch", so I'll swing back in later. 

Thank you all again!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 20, 2007)

Ugh - does sound dangerous.

Plus, chances are better than EXCELLENT that the scallops stuffed into the sole have been soaked in a chemical solution that in itself can trigger allergies.

I NEVER purchase scallops unless they're "diver dry-pack" - meaning that they haven't been soaked in the chemical solution that's meant to not only "whiten" them, but to also extend their shelf life & weight. 

Any scallops you purchase that aren't designated as "DRY PACK" are definitely soaked in this chemical solution, & while it isn't necessarily harmful, it's the reason why your scallops leach out a TON of liquid when you cook them.  Think about it.  You're PAYING for chemical water weight.

And who wants to eat those chemicals anyway?


----------



## Clutch (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I don't know. Like I said, they were purchased thru Omaha steaks. Even with all that I got, 60 bux is still a little high to not eat them. 

While we are on the subject of chemicals, If you drink soda or eat Genoa salame (salami), remember this next time you take a sip or bite. Both of these if left on car paint will take the paint off, as with eggs. 

And a special message for any of you who have ever or do drink Everclear. The original use for everclear was degreasing take engines. Imaging what _THAT'S_ doing to your liver! LOL!!!

I dunno, I think I'll just down a bottle of benedryl before I eat them and pray for the best. I won't be going out of my way to get fish until after I go to the doctor anyway.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 22, 2007)

Clutch - the filet of sole from Omaha Steaks is stuffed with both scallops AND crabmeat together.  Crab being a bit closer to shrimp as far as feed ingestion, etc., I'd definitely tread carefully if I were you.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah, IIRC, the crab meat is imatation. I'll prolly see one of those doctors who can tell me my allergies before I go ahead with it. If not, I'll just give 'em to Crystals Dad.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2007)

Imitation krabmeat has real krab juice added, I think.

Ask your dr. for an *epipen.*  Seriously*.*


----------

